# Minnesota and Wisconsin Gold



## skyline27 (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone know of gold to be had in Wisconsin or Minnesota? I heard they used to find nuggets in the rock cracks along the St. Croix north of Taylors Falls. It's dammed up and underwater now. I wanna find some natural gold.


----------



## deserdog (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is a feedback from a Wisconsin gold prospector who bought a gold sucker with collection chmaber:
what a great product, I took this to the river to clean some cracks 1/4 oz gold Buyer: gold_digger1961 ( 38) Mar-01-08 18:58 
Follow-up by gold_digger1961 (Mar-07-08 00:04):
have finally gotten the good gold with this gold sucker thank you very much 
So there is gold in Wisconsin!


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (Mar 8, 2008)

yes, of course. gold is where you find it! gold can be found in minnesota in the following locations:zumbro river between rochester and mezeppa along with other watercourses in filmore and scott counties. in central minnesota gold has been found in aitkin, carolton, crow, wing, mille lacs and pine counties. northern counties that have produced gold are koochiching and st. louis. the gold is in form of fines, flour and a few flakes. from glacial deposits.
in wisconsin:gold and an occaisional diamond have been reported from plum creek, near rock elm in pierce county. also in glacial deposits in the kenosha area. look for streams with sufficient vertical drop and water flow to seperate and concentrate placer gold. streams with these characteristics that cut through glacial deposits, should show some color.
hope that helps.


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 8, 2008)

I'll be looking for more than Morels this spring!


----------



## draftinu (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey Skyline, I hunt with a guy claims he finds gold up near crandon mines. I have a couple streams I plan on hittn this turkey season. If it doesn't snow on opening weekend again this year :lol: I find anything I'll let you know. I hunt in montello. Good Luck. Tim


----------



## kelly (May 13, 2008)

There is gold in Minnesota. I live west of minneapolis and have found gold in some of the streams that empty into the minnesota river. Pretty darn small though, ya need a magnifying glass to see it. Various other places too. The GPAA has a couple of chapters here. PGM's are in the NE corner of the state, but they're about 1500 ft underground. Though I do occasionally pan here just for fun, I've found way more gold in puters here.
Just across the border in WI, you can go to nugget lake park and pan in the plum creek. Park rangers even tell you where others have found it there.


----------



## deserdog (May 13, 2008)

The gold prospector who gave me that good feedback also sells his concentrates on Ebay. Here is a link to one of his auctions:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Super-Concentra...oryZ3229QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem His concentrates come from the Poplar and Middle River in Wisconsin.


----------



## Zandverzamelaar (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi,

In july 27 2008 I bought 2 pound blacksand on Ebay from gold_digger1961

For my sandcollection I like to no where this sand came from. 
We registrate sand by writing town/beach/river or coordinates.

Please can you help me?

Best whishes 2020 and regards,

J.T.
The Netherlands.


----------

